# Shepherds and Wolves:



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thoughts on arming those who protect our schools*
*

*Thirty-three dead at Virginia Tech, many more injured&#8230;the numbers are staggering [Read the news reports]. However, the naiveté of the news analysts and commentators pale next to the simple truth that this could be _any_ school in _any_ town. And, in too many places, those entrusted to defend our children and students have been left unarmed.

In the hours following this shooting, comments ran the gamut from calls for additional laws to the strident whining of talking heads. An intelligent being suddenly arriving on Earth for the first time would think that this is the most horrible, novel and unimaginable event that could have ever happened on this gentle planet! Imagine their shock as they find it to be only the most recent in a long history of terrible violence aimed at innocent students in public and private schools everywhere. A simple truth: there may come a time in any one of these schools where the guardians of these innocents may have to defend them from this type of horrific violence. That moment may be the one single point in time when the violence might be stopped. The problem: the violence will have to be stopped with like force, and in too many campuses and school systems the defenders (the students' protectors) have no deadly force because they carry no firearms.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/writers/columnists/davesmith/articles/1237575/


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The liberal left have already decided that by banning guns (the real cause of al evil), situations like that will not happen.

So we will protect the rights of the mentally ill to kill, and strip the honest law abiding U.S. citizen of his/her right to defend themselves.

After all once we get rid of guns the liberal, utopian society will emerge.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

*banning guns? we have right each of us to defend ourselves , themselves.*.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

lancemaria said:


> *banning guns? we have right each of us to defend ourselves , themselves.*.


 Wrong! Have you not been following the preachings of Sarah, Gloria, Kerry, Schumer and our own Gov.?

Once we disarm only the police and military will have guns. The world will like us better, and violent crime will cease.

We are being conditioned to be sheep, to be protected or slaughted at others will or whim.


----------

